
The Psychology Behind Making Users Pay for Beta Software - loutromans
https://medium.com/@loujtromans/why-i-request-users-to-pay-for-my-beta-69e6f471fc71
======
loutromans
[https://medium.com/@loujtromans/why-i-request-users-to-
pay-f...](https://medium.com/@loujtromans/why-i-request-users-to-pay-for-my-
beta-69e6f471fc71)

I created a 3 minute read on Medium as to why I request users to pay for my
BETA software.

It's nothing amazing, but just something that I thought someone might enjoy.

If you do want to read the whole thing then cheers! If not, then just read the
third paragraph, and you'll realise why I've included this...

There is obviously no promotion within the piece.

Enjoy :)

